# 6 Month old kitten suddenly pooping on carpet and peeing on our bed.



## mrsb (May 11, 2012)

Please help, over the past few weeks my kitting has started to poo on the floor and pee in our bed! 

He is locked in the living room at night and every morning there is a poo on the carpet, we tried keeping the doors open incase he was upset about being left alone at night, but no, he still poops on the carpet.

Last night he pee'd on the bed whilst my husband was in it  and agian this morning!

What can we do to ge him using his litter tray agian (nothing has chnged with his littler tray).


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

If he has'nt been neuterd he may just be marking his territory.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beat me to it DB


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Beat me to it DB


Slow coach  :lol:


----------



## tornadoknight (Nov 25, 2012)

This is almost the same problem we are having. We just found that our 6 month old, male kitty peed & pooped in our closet. We are working on getting him dewormed. But otherwise he is in good shape.

We weren't sure if this was his way of showing us he is angry with us, he is sick, his kitty litter box was too dirty or maybe it has to do with his age and maybe needing to get neutered.

It's interesting to know that this happens with other kittens his age.

Thanks in advance, 
Matt


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Matt - it may be the litter tray he's got is placed in an area that gets too much traffic and as he's getting older, he feels the need to go somewhere 'safer' seeing as he's gone in a closet. If you haven't already got one, perhaps consider getting him a covered littered tray and site it somewhere quieter.


----------



## Talia (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi

Really interesting to read so many other people had/having this problem.

When my cat was that age he did the same. Pleased to say it was resolved with info below (from two behaviourist friends) 

-Get cat neutered
-Make sure he has a choice of litter trays/boxes with different litters (cats prefer fine grain type - NO paper/recycled materials etc). Note which one he uses most and duplicate this upstairs etc.
-Ensure litter tray is in quiet area away from feeding and sleeping spots and keep it clean 
-There should be at least 1 litter tray per cat on every floor
-Use feliway or other pheremone diffusers 
-Go back to basics, restrict him to one room 24 hours a day (or a pen with bed and tray if this doesn't work) for a few days until he is 100% reliable
-Gradually open up other rooms one by one but supervise him and any accidents immediately revert to basics as above

Takes time and patience I know, but it works with 99% of cats and the younger the better.

Good luck!


----------

